# As close to gear without the sides?



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there anything out there that compares at all to using AAS?? I can't use gear due to the horrible feeling I get when I come off so am stuck being a reasonably strong but very small guy, I did try hgh and igf-1 but didn't really get much from them. Anyone know of such a miracle drug???


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If there was such a thing people wouldn't be using AAS...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

There's nothing that works like AAS that won't also shut you down. If the coming off is really a problem and you wanted to run steroids for several years yet, you thought about blasting and cruising?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

I've been looking at RAD140, not tried it yet. But seems to be the one and only slight suppression apparently


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I heard about a new supp called creatine monohydrate, but I'm still building up my courage to try it. You might try your luck, just be careful.

...

Use AI during cycle, do proper PCT afterwards. No issues.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> I heard about a new supp called creatine monohydrate, but I'm still building up my courage to try it. You might try your luck, just be careful.
> 
> ...
> 
> Use AI during cycle, do proper PCT afterwards. No issues.


 It's taken me literally 5 years to recover to a normal level of 15nmol of test and I still have low free test so I'll not be taking any chances with gear again, I've got mates that don't get effects of the low test but I just want to kill myself unfortunately


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Brutal1 said:


> It's taken me literally 5 years to recover to a normal level of 15nmol of test and I still have low free test so I'll not be taking any chances with gear again, I've got mates that don't get effects of the low test but I just want to kill myself unfortunately


 Why not consider TRT then?

My first and oral only cycle had was like that, I was a complete zombie for three weeks. Since I've been using proper gear, PCT has been cakewalk.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Maybe consider SARMS

Quoted from the JW Supplements website.

Selective androgen receptor modulators or SARMs are a novel class of androgen receptor ligands. They are intended to have the same kind of effects as androgenic drugs like anabolic steroids but be much more selective in their action and considered to possess less unwanted side effects.

As with most performance or physique enhancing products some suit better for some goals than others.

So this is a very brief guide/identification process to help assist you in your research, and only based on opinion and feedback as opposed to any actual scientific studies.

Ostarine / MK-2866

This was along with Andarine the first SARM to become publicly known and of interest to bodybuilding.

Osta is probably best used during cutting phases as its strongest characteristic is the preservation of muscle tissue so an attribute particularly suited to a calorie deficit scenario.

For this reason it can be a great choice to stack with a more directly cutting orientated option such as S4 Andarine or GW-510516.

S4 Andarine

This along with GW is probably the most popular cutting choice. Like with Ostarine it was developed as a treatment to prevent muscle waste.If being compared to a traditional anabolic it might resemble Winstrol.

LGD-4033

LGD has shown the most ability of any SARM to put on size that could be considered a bulk. This will, of course, be dependent upon the diet used.

LGD-4033 is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability.

MK-677 / Ibutamoren

Ibutamoren is a non-peptidic, potent, long-acting, orally-active, and selective agonist of the ghrelin receptor and a growth hormone secretagogue, mimicking the growth hormone-stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin.

This in turn makes it very flexible and able to serve purposes for both gaining and losing goals and always a good stacking option.

GW-510516 / Cardarine

This is commonly regarded as the fat burning SARM and therefore needless to say it is most popular on cutting cycles though there is a possibility it can sit nicely on a bulking cycle too in an effort to restrict fat gain and keep gains leaner.

SR-9009 / Stenabolic

This SARM is very good at boosting metabolic activity making it suitable for cutting, but also as it is reported to offer endurance benefits too can be considered versatile in use depending on ones goals and diet plan.

RAD-140

This SARM is potentially a medical alternative to testosterone therapy in males as it reacts on hormone receptors much in the same way as testosterone and without the documented side effects associated with large dosing of testosterone.Therefore, it would generally be considered as a better fit for bulking cycles and stack well with the likes of LGD-4033.

YK-11

This SARM is known to attach to the androgen receptor and is perhaps best considered as the myostatin inhibiting SARM and makes more follistatin.

It is arguably the most androgenic like SARM and most popular in bulking cycles.


----------

